
THIS THING DELETED 3 MONTHS OF WORK – Issue #32405 – Microsoft/vscode - federicoponzi
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/32405
======
daemin
After being used to Visual Studio, where the project and solution files are
not a 1-1 match to the file system, I used Eclipse (or some other Java IDE)
and found to my shock that when I remove files from the project it also
deletes them from disk.

Not as bad as this but certainly an eye-opener.

------
ralphie02
Totally the guy's fault. No one in their right mind should have 3 months (or
even a few days) worth of code without a backup/version control system set up.

~~~
naikrovek
It's his fault for not having a backup, yes.

It is not his fault that the tool deleted thousands of files.

Don't confuse yourself; the tool did a bad thing, and so did the user, and
those are two, separate, bad things.

The user is not to blame for the tool's nearly cavalier deletion of 5000
files, and the tool is not to blame for the user's failure to have a recovery
method.

------
JakDrako
Solution:

1) Reproduce exact problem. 2) Say "Fascinating" in your best Spock
impression. 3) Restore from daily backup.

If you cannot do 3, then you've found THE base problem.

~~~
naikrovek
the tool doing something unexpected is one problem.

the user failing to prepare for disaster is another.

don't blame tool problems on the user. blame the user's problem on the user.
blame the tool's problems on the tool.

There are two root problems. One is the user's failure to set up a recovery
solution, the other is the tool's cavalier ability to delete 5000 with very
little warning.

